# skid steer cab heater



## MFD18

does anyone have any advice on a heater for my skid steer...i have a Thomas 153, and i now need to add heat...

how are the units that are sold on ebay?...


----------



## Big Dog D

Try here.http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Cab_Heater_p/htm-12.htm


----------



## tsmith

You can get those same aftermarket heaters that use coolant from NAPA and I believe they are cheaper, just a thought, I was looking at some for work a couple weeks ago.


----------



## NJConstruction

I just installed one in my Case 75XT today. It was a Maradyne 5000, hooks into your coolant supply for heat, 3 speed fan. I got it from the guys selling it on ebay - beready cabs, they're local to me, and the price is great. Make sure you get a heater with the valve/reducers and such kit, they're necessary to tap into your engine for coolant. Some 5/8" radiator hose, and a little wiring, and you're in business. About 3 hours for the install - probably 1 hour trying to figure out where to tap into for the coolant. I put the thing on the floor inbetween my feet and then warmed the skidsteer up for a while - the thing cranks out heat, I can't imagine ever using it higher than the first fan setting or it would get uncomfortably warm (i think its spec'd for 12,500 btu's of heat...) Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## DugHD

NJconstruction- My 75xt came with a heater installed under the seat. Did yours not come with it?


----------



## NJConstruction

Nope, all I've got under my seat are hydraulics. My 75XT didn't have a heater or a cab - I've since added both after freezing my a** off last year....


----------



## DugHD

yeah your right. My heater was actually under the floor . and it worked good.


----------

